# The boys had a great christmas day *serious photo overload*



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

They got to go to the beach :biggrin: 









You have to walk across a bunch of awesome dunes to get this great beach. Hardly anyone is ever out here. Each time we go, I see maybe 5 people and sometimes no one.



























Running down the steep dune


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Really wish I had a nicer camera! The light on this beach was so amazing. I wish I had a great camera to capture it. These were all taken on an iphone4


















































Mikey wants to be on BayWatch apparently


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

This one cracks me up 









































My sisters pug immitating Gunner


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Love his smile


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Ahhhhh-- doggy nirvana! I can imagine my own pup having blast on those dunes... 

Lucky!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Look at that muscle definition! 









Dressage dog? :tongue:


























Then Gunner found a really BIG stick! 









Trying to pick it up 

















Carving the bowl 









Face full of sand!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I lied. They went to two beaches yesterday! This is the Dog Beach by Noyo Harbor in Fort Bragg.









































OH and Drew caught a fish  Will be Dinner soon


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

wow. I had no idea California had empty beaches like that. That is amazing.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> wow. I had no idea California had empty beaches like that. That is amazing.


Northern California has quite a lot of empty beaches!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice pictures! The dogs sure did enjoy themselves! Where was Sprocket???


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> Nice pictures! The dogs sure did enjoy themselves! Where was Sprocket???


Just what I was going to ask! I didn't see a little backpack with Sprocket sticking his head out!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Beautiful pics! Never seen a beach that is so hilly, I love it! I've been wishing I could be on a beach lately, but judgin by your outfits, I'm guessing it's a little too cold to be out there soaking up the sun LOL, which is what I've been craving lately!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> Nice pictures! The dogs sure did enjoy themselves! Where was Sprocket???


We left him and Celia at home. We just went up for the day and he's recovering from a cold still. He had kennel cough a few months ago so I really didn't want his cold to turn to pnuemonia.  I felt bad but it was in his best interest.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Im so jealous! I wish I had a beach like that where I lived  Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful place. I just love seeing dogs have such fun like this. Yours run up and down on sand hills like mine do snow drifts. I wish I had a beach like this also.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I wish I had a beach like this near me too! This one is up by where my parents live. its 3.5 hours away but worth the trip!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

What great pictures!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

beautiful pictures! i would have LOVED to have been able to take the dogs out for a run on christmas but it has been too damn cold to go anywhere really today it was too cold to play in the yard!


----------

